# Renwal Atomic Canon



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,I have been given an old Renwal Atomic Canon to restore and paint,its in its original plastic and only tyres and small details have been painted which is not a problem,some parts are missing again not a problem as I can either scratch or mold from any remaining,the problem I have is getting decals for it,I have tried to remove the original ones but micro is not budging them and there is no varnish on the model,Stars I can get but the lettering and the crossed cannon are a bit more difficult,can anyone help,I know Revell reissued this kit butwith them being out of the game I doubt I'd get replacements from them,
hope you can help

Cheers
Gordon


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How long are you leaving the micro (sol) in place? 

The process is not easy to do and in my opionion not worth the effort.

Way back before micro sol products were available to me - I remember soaking an entire model in a water bath. Most of them floated to the surface eventually, but reapplying them was more problematic.

Did you search ebay for a decal sheet set or even a unopened model to obatin a NOS sheet?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I've decided to just replace the decals with what I can find,the stars aren't to much of a problem the lettering and numbers I cant find anything suitable in white,ebay or otherwise,and the crossed cannon I think is going to have to be a home made stencil,shame you cant get letraset lettering anymore(comercially)in the art shops,well not in Glasgow anyway

cheers
Gordon


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

for decals try Microscale model railroad decals. They have lots of styles and sizes of text.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Was Amazon part of your otherwise search? :lurk5:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have seen this video before, but never watched it. 






Maybe this process will work for you if you have some photo files to use from the decals you have on the model.

Except for the sizing it looks relatively easy to do.

:cheers2:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting, but the problem is it will only work with diecasts. Injection-moulded styrene models will soften and distort under maximum heat from a hair dryer and pressure. It also won't work for white markings on an olive drab background.

However, there is one thing the OP might consider - if he's painting his kit the same shade as the original paint job, he can simply place a small piece of paper over the decal making sure to cover only the area of the white marking, then place a bit of Scotch magic tape (the frosty stuff over it, trim about 1mm around it with a new unused No.11 X-Acto blade being careful to cut only through the tape, not into the plastc, and burnish it carefully. Then spray your model with the new coat of paint in mist coats. Remove the mask carefully and clear-coat, add the rest of your new decals and finish off as you would normally with dullcoat and weathering.

Far as I know Revell released a re-pop of this kit a few years ago, well before their recent demise, so a kit might be available on EvilBay.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Dont want to buy a whole new kit as its really only the decals that I need to restore this for a friend,I have found various sizes of stars in my spares folder coming from 24th,32nd aircraft which I can cut from the blue outer part of the decal and I will now have a look at Y3a's idea of railway decals to see if I can find suitable lettering and numbers,dont need exact same size but similar will be fine

thanks for the input

Gordon


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Testors makes white water slide decal sheets.

I used them to get white numbers on a model I made of the sub my dad was on in the mid 50s.

I made the numbers in photoshop white on grey (use what ever the background you are going to put the decal on), printed them out and then cut close to the numbers, touched up the edges and a bit of the area between the numbers with paint to blend in the printed color to the hull:

USS Blenny model, 324 numbers made from white testors injet decals


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks MartyS,yup I have that in mind for the crossed cannon,I managed to get microscale navy letters and numbers in 48th and 72nd scale and also stars in in various sizes in 35th scale these along with two spare 24th scale stars from an airfix mustang that should solve the problem,I'll paint the bumpers yellow and use decal stripes to black line them for hazard markings,it wont be the original but close enough to let him display it,
thanks to all that contributed support and advice on this one

all the best guys

Gordon


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I never had that kit but I remember seeing it in the shops when I was maybe ten.


----------

